#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Swimming Pool costs

## DrAndy

I would like to know the approx cost for building the following:

a concrete, above ground, plunge pool

dimensions   6m x 2.5m x 1.5m (depth)

this will have a overflow filtration unit at one end, and a salt filtration system

no need for drains, lights, jacuzzis or fancy stuff

I would tile it, and have wooden decking around it, eventually, so those not included in the cost

----------


## Loy Toy

Actually to build the main pool is not too expensive doctor and I would suggest you have it sunk into the ground as the excavation cost is normally included in the price. Then you could save the cost and maintenance of the wooden decking which I really dislike.

I would also go for a gradually deepening floor angle going from 1.2 metres to 1.7 at the deep end.

I would expect that the construction of such a pool should cost around 80,000.00 Baht with double skin walls and plumbing and with a decent tile.

The costs start to rise and depending on the pump and filtration you select and of course if you go for more expensive pool tiles.

I have a really great pool building guy who has just moved back up your way and if you need his contact details just PM me!

Good luck!

----------


## Loy Toy

From memory this one cost me around 220,000.00 Baht with pumps etc.

----------


## DrAndy

> Actually to build the main pool is not too expensive doctor and I would suggest you have it sunk into the ground as the excavation cost is normally included in the price. Then you could save the cost and maintenance of the wooden decking which I really dislike.
> 
> I would also go for a gradually deepening floor angle going from 1.2 metres to 1.7 at the deep end.
> 
> I would expect that the construction of such a pool should cost around 80,000.00 Baht with double skin walls and plumbing and with a decent tile.
> 
> The costs start to rise and depending on the pump and filtration you select and of course if you go for more expensive pool tiles.
> 
> I have a really great pool building guy who has just moved back up your way and if you need his contact details just PM me!
> ...


 
thanks for that

why do you need the gradual deepening? does that make cleaning easier. or what?

What sort of pump and filtration would be best for this small pool? approx costs?

I will PM you for the guys details, thanks

----------


## Wallalai

And what is the approximative yearly cost in maintenance and electricity for such a pool ? Just curious.

----------


## DrAndy

it should be 

pump   3 hrs daily,  [at]750watt  approx 2 Kw  depending on number of days to be used : all year   700Kw x B6 = B4200

chemicals  a bag or two a month, depending on useage  B3000pa

OK?  maybe not

----------


## Loy Toy

> why do you need the gradual deepening? does that make cleaning easier. or what?


Well, you will need steps to get in the pool and a shallow end for kids and Thai woman who can't swim!

Also it is quite nice to stand in chin deep water and to have a shallow and a deeper end is the way to go IMO, but up to you Andy!

Have received your PM and responded and good luck!

----------


## Airportwo

I have a medium sized (45,000 Ltrs) salt water system pool, cost for chemicals per annum is less than 1,000 Baht, powerbill - no idea!

----------


## DrAndy

Is the salt water system better than the old type of chlorination? seems so

if so, does it cost more?  to buy and to run?

----------


## Nawty

Not to run for sure, maybe to buy....the chlorinator cost a little bit to setup. Mine was 20k I think from memory.

----------


## Airportwo

> Is the salt water system better than the old type of chlorination? seems so
> 
> if so, does it cost more? to buy and to run?


Saltwater is the only way to go, cells are priced on size of pool, for 45k ltrs, believe mine was 35k, be cheaper for a smaller pool.

----------


## English Noodles

B220,000, what are the dimensions of the pool, LT?

----------


## dirtydog

190cm by 310cm

----------


## Nawty

nice pool..

----------


## OverTheTop

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> Is the salt water system better than the old type of chlorination? seems so
> 
> if so, does it cost more? to buy and to run?
> 
> 
> Saltwater is the only way to go, cells are priced on size of pool, for 45k ltrs, believe mine was 35k, be cheaper for a smaller pool.


Make sure you get a self cleaning saltwater chlorinator & stay away from pumps made in China.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, all in hand now, thanks

although the poolman is now recommending the latest Magnesium filtration system

too expensive for my small tank

----------


## Ratchaburi

Here is a fibreglass swimming pool

----------


## kingwilly

Mr TK, 

We cannot see a picture that is on your desktop. You'll need to upload it to either the Teakdoor gallery or something like ficker, or photobucket to show us.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Here we go ca not make the picture any larger

----------


## baldrick

> yes, all in hand now, thanks


are you building it on the roof ? if so what extras did you do as to provide for the weight of the water ?

----------


## DrAndy

Baldrick, the pillars and beams are a lot bigger under the pool area, as well as the iron being massive

I think it was discussed in my "Concrete Box" thread in Famous hreads forum

the pool structure is heavy as well as the water. The latter will be about 18,000 kilos

2m x 6m x 1.5m = 18 cu.m.  with 1000 litres per cu. m.

----------


## Nawty

did they factor in the fat bastards swimming in it ?

----------


## BKKBILL

> did they factor in the fat bastards swimming in it ?


Water is heaver than fat and I don't think bastards are any heaver than regular folk so it should balance out.

----------


## thehighlander959

Just a question???

Does anyone on here know someone that has experience of building or constructing pools in the Korat/Buriram area.

I am looking to build a pool at the side of my new house when its completed. 
Nothing to grand just enjoy a dip when it gets to hot.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Just a question???
> 
> Does anyone on here know someone that has experience of building or constructing pools in the Korat/Buriram area.
> 
> I am looking to build a pool at the side of my new house when its completed. 
> Nothing to grand just enjoy a dip when it gets to hot.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
What about a fibreglass swimming pool .
try www.bctcon.com they install all over thailand 
5 days for the insalation

----------


## redhotchili

@thehighlander - Have you started building your pool? My pool supplier, PoolMaster is affiliated with Isaan Pools and they do serve the Korat and Buriram area. Most of their supplies and equipments are from Pool Master. High quality and affordable pricing too. You may want to check out their thailandpoolshop website. They're pretty helpful and responsive with my questions about building a swimming pool, etc. Cheers.

----------


## Pink

Can you share more info on how you built it? Materials used? Cost?


Pink




> I have a medium sized (45,000 Ltrs) salt water system pool, cost for chemicals per annum is less than 1,000 Baht, powerbill - no idea!

----------


## Wasp

Can anyone bring this up to 2018 prices ? I mean the running costs . Say a pool 6m by 3m .

 I constantly read that it's quite an expense to maintain a pool but different people have different ideas what that means .

----------


## Loy Toy

Regarding costs there are so many variants that a pool can only be costed out when you know exactly the size, what tiles you are using and the pump/ filtration system.

Also the way it is constructed and by whom is an important consideration.

I once used an equation of 6,000 baht per square metre but these days I expect 10,000 baht should be the ratio used.

Regarding energy consumption my pool is 20 metres long and 8 metres wide and my monthly electrical bill was around 2,500 baht.

----------


## Wasp

I wasn't thinking of the Construction costs .

I was meaning annual costs . Power , Chemicals , Servicing , Filtration .
You certainly would know this stuff , Loy . The ongoing costs.

Construction ....... well that's a separate story .  I may try this guy's work ..........

----------


## Klondyke

Wasp,
perhaps you can get some ideas from my thread of an easy and cheap DIY building a swimming pool 12 x 3 m - built 12 years ago, for my swimming every day 1 km in crystal clean water, with a minimum care. 
And that despite of acquiring the water from a strong ironized ground water well - a special easy way how to get it clean.    

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-thailand/145600-a-swimming-pool-thailand-so-easy.html


And herewith a listing of the investment cost I did for a friend here last year, the figures should be still OK, just adjusted as per local conditions, all made by local village workers under my ingenious supervision:


Backhoe 1/2 day 5,000
Cement blocks 1,500 @ 6 10,000
Cement 80 bags @110 10,000
Sand 2,000
CPAC for floor 4m3 6,000
Steel wire 3mm 4,000
Tiles 110m2 @160 20,000
Special cement 2,000
Additive waterproof 1,000
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Construction material total 60,000
workmanshipย 50,000
------------------------------------------------
Construction total 110,000

Pump 8,000
Filter 8,000
Pipes, valves 4,000
Electrobox 5,000
Installation 5,000
------------------------------------------------
Equipment total 30,000

Additional equipment:
Sucking hose 10m 3,000
Sucking header + rigid pipe 3,000
Brush, net 1,000
------------ 
Equipment total 7.,000

Swimming pool total  147,000
========================


Consumables for 1 month (not all used every month) :
copper sulphate 0.5 kg 80
Chlorine 0.25 kg 40
SaanSom 1 kg 10
HCL 1 kg 20
Soda Fai 10
Test kit 50
Electro 1 kW 8h/d 800
Waterย  ย 10 m3 100
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Consumable 1 month 1,110

----------


## Wasp

I can afford this Klondy !!!

I can afford it !!!!

But at first I was appalled . 
Being rather stupid I looked at some lines of yours such as ......
" Cement Blocks  1 500 @ 6 10,000 " .....  and I thought  " *610 000 !!!!  Just for the blocks !!!!* " .

Quite a relief when I dumbly realised it was 10 000 .

These figures --- are great .  I hate words such as " affordable " " reasonable " " not too bad " .... because " affordable for people like StevefaranghelicopterCinderellamillionaire is not the same as for a crippled wasp .  I like numbers . And you supplied numbers .

I'll now read your Post about building a pool .

Thank you Klond. From the bottom of my antennae.


Wasp

----------


## Klondyke

^Wasp.
not everybody will agree with me and be excited by my experience with pool building (surviving 2 earthquakes when the water run over). 

Then, there are different ideas about keeping the water. If people do not listen to "experts" and some forums run mostly by pool shop companies, these companies would close their shops within a month.  

Selling the "healthy" chemicals keep them alive. So, they tell you how high you have to keep the chlorine level to survive in your pool your 15 min. swim, same level as in the public pools where hundreds of strange people come, quite different from your pool with just you (rarely your Thai wife), once you do not invite the village elephant.

Then to keep the pH exactly, so you have to buy a dosage machines and a measurements showing the chlorine level and pH with 2 digits after coma. Then to calibrate every year, better twice. And they just forget to mention that for drinking water the pH is allowed in range of 6.5 - 9.5.  

And you have to buy a measurement for cyanuric acid and when too high, exchange all your pool water (that I filled in over 4 weeks). And so many other clever advices. And when you read the forums you can see that the most frequent word is "green". However, not green hair (as they will scare you when treat by Copper Sulphate) but green water.

Treatment against algae by CS has on "disadvantage": the CS is very cheap.  :Confused:  

So, there are so many tricks about "musts" "must nots".

----------


## Wasp

You're a wise man *Klondy*.

Obviously Epson gets its profits not from the printing machines but from the inks .
Bill Gates became a billionaire by not making computers but by making the operating systems.
Gillette became huge not from making razors but from making the blades .
And I can totally believe what you say about swimming pool companies wanting to scare you into buying unnecessary peripherals .

I would really like if anyone is reading this thread and wants to say " Don't build a Pool !!! " --- and tell me why .
Klondy makes the running sound reasonable ..... especially if you ignore the invaluable advice of the Pool companies ( and their obvious interest in scaring tactics ).

Thank you again *Klond .
*
With all my feelers .


Wasp

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Wasp[/FONT]


All depends on where you are, and what you want. I built a big house almost ten years ago, and have an extra lot in back, currently used as one of two gardens, that would be perfect for a pool.

But, I have an Olympic pool in the housing compound and it's about a ten minute walk away. Beautiful pool, well maintained, costs residents $1 a day if you use it. It's generally empty until after 5 PM during the good weather/hot months due to Asian hysterical sun aversion. I thought about building my own, but then decided "Why?" Even abutting the house, I doubt I'd use it more often then I do the community pool.

On the other hand, if you don't have access to a nearby pool, live in a place with pool-friendly weather much of the year, and really think you would use it a lot, why not?

You might PM BLD. He built a nice pool in his yard, with BBQ. Got a lot of use, it appeared...at least initially. He might have some insights now that he's had it for a while.

----------


## Airportwo

We have a pool, I often think why? it is cleaned and maintained daily and very, very rarely used! no sensible offers refused to purchase said pool outright, buyer collects, water included!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> We have a pool, I often think why? it is cleaned and maintained daily and very, very rarely used! no sensible offers refused to purchase said pool outright, buyer collects, water included!


Some of the houses in the development in which I live have pools....I almost never see any of them in use.

----------


## Wasp

> Some of the houses in the development in which I live have pools....I almost never see any of them in use.


Well *Davis* ...... your situation sounds perfect . 
 A communal pool ten minutes walk away .  Fabulous . Let someone else do all the maintenance .

But I have no such luxury unfortunately .  There is a pool available about 15 km away .  
By the time you travel back you're as hot and cranky as ever . 

And you're also right about seeing pools that are not used . Sometimes just having the option is enough though.
If I had a pool it would be the first for many many miles . And I have the pleasant option of cooling off in a pleasant way during my killer afternoon hours . I'm sure I would use it . But so might the local dogs , ants , dust , drunks , lizards , leaves .

Who's BLD ? Is that Baldrick ? Is there a Thread about his pool ?

With appreciations .

*Wasp*

----------


## Wasp

> We have a pool, I often think why? it is cleaned and maintained daily and very, very rarely used! no sensible offers refused to purchase said pool outright, buyer collects, water included!


*Why do you not use it ?*

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Well 
> 
> Who's BLD ? Is that Baldrick ? Is there a Thread about his pool ?
> 
> *Wasp*


BLD = BeerLaoDrinker, and yes, he did a thread on construction and subsequent pool party. Construction in Thailand forum. 2015.

----------


## Airportwo

> *Why do you not use it ?*


"Swimming" in chlorinated water that I know is doing me no good whatsoever is one reason, hard to make time for an activity that you don't particularly enjoy and aint good for you.
If you want to have somewhere to cool off in the garden and also have as a "feature' I think you would be better off with a largish Jacuzzi, lot easier to maintain and take care off also

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I still think the pool build was money well spent. In vientiane we use it 10 months of the year. Kids and there friends love it. Mines not huge ( 8x4 ) find it super easy to maintain. Mines a salt water setup you can adjust how much chlorine you want your salt to make. A 20kg bag of salt is 160 baht and i use a digital meter to test the level of salt usually have to add a half bag every 6 weeks or so depending on bather load. I alzo try to maintain my PH  at 7.6.and also use a digital meter plus the test kits with drops. Water from my tap seems to be a consistant 7.6 or 7.8 Ph. About once a week i vacuum it and throw in a splash of algaecide for good measure. You will notice an increase in your power bill from running the filter. In my case 4 hrs in the morning and 4 hrs in the avo. My bill went up about $30 a month. Dont be keeniow about your filtration its the key to clean water. Overall i find it quite cheap and hassle free.

----------


## Klondyke

> We have a pool, I often think why? it is cleaned and maintained daily and very, very rarely used! no sensible offers refused to purchase said pool outright, buyer collects, water included!


I cannot  imagine a life without a (my) swimming pool. After a morning jogging/walk with my dogs swimming some 20 -30 min., the same at the evening after hours. Then, it keeps me cool for a larger portion of evening without a/c.

But the main reason is the health benefit, sport No. 1 for old people (I hate to be tortured on gym machines).  

Yes, a strongly chlorinated pool water is not very healthy for the swimmers. Especially when swimming in a pool with skimmer(s), i.e. the pool with 4 sides risen (20 - 30cm) above water level. The chlorine vapours are laying on the water surface and unless there is a fresh breeze the disposal of those vapours is only by deep breathing, good for a deep throat  :Confused: 

I chlorinate once a week a spoon of inorganic chlorine (the one without the trichlorisocyanuric acid) dispersed directly in pool, the rate is not quite recognized by a chlorine measurement (if I do check), just for a sake of killing the worst bacteria.

----------


## Wasp

> I still think the pool build was money well spent. In vientiane we use it 10 months of the year. Kids and there friends love it. Mines not huge ( 8x4 ) find it super easy to maintain. Mines a salt water setup you can adjust how much chlorine you want your salt to make. A 20kg bag of salt is 160 baht and i use a digital meter to test the level of salt usually have to add a half bag every 6 weeks or so depending on bather load. I alzo try to maintain my PH  at 7.6.and also use a digital meter plus the test kits with drops. Water from my tap seems to be a consistant 7.6 or 7.8 Ph. About once a week i vacuum it and throw in a splash of algaecide for good measure. You will notice an increase in your power bill from running the filter. In my case 4 hrs in the morning and 4 hrs in the avo. My bill went up about $30 a month. Dont be keeniow about your filtration its the key to clean water. Overall i find it quite cheap and hassle free.


You're a good man to find this Thread *BLD* .

Thank you for the facts . You're very helpful .


Wasp

----------


## Wasp

> I cannot  imagine a life without a (my) swimming pool. After a morning jogging/walk with my dogs swimming some 20 -30 min., the same at the evening after hours. Then, it keeps me cool for a larger portion of evening without a/c.
> 
> But the main reason is the health benefit, sport No. 1 for old people (I hate to be tortured on gym machines).  
> 
> Yes, a strongly chlorinated pool water is not very healthy for the swimmers. Especially when swimming in a pool with skimmer(s), i.e. the pool with 4 sides risen (20 - 30cm) above water level. The chlorine vapours are laying on the water surface and unless there is a fresh breeze the disposal of those vapours is only by deep breathing, good for a deep throat 
> 
> I chlorinate once a week a spoon of inorganic chlorine (the one without the trichlorisocyanuric acid) dispersed directly in pool, the rate is not quite recognized by a chlorine measurement (if I do check), just for a sake of killing the worst bacteria.



I appreciate all your info *Klond* .  I do .  And I think I'll do it . But people always say there is an inordinate amount of faffing around . 
Nonetheless it's attractive.


*AntiFaffyWasp*

----------


## beerlaodrinker

No worries  wasp. For a general idea on how it all goes with the construction jump to page 6 and see my threwd BLD,s swimmingpool build in vientiane. That thread will either make you laugh or cry

----------


## Wasp

> No worries  wasp. For a general idea on how it all goes with the construction jump to page 6 and see my threwd BLD,s swimmingpool build in vientiane. That thread will either make you laugh or cry



I'll save it as a treat for this afternoon .

*
W.*

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It's a great thread. Almost convinced me to put in a pool, even though I don't need one.

----------


## cyrille

> Nonetheless it's attractive


Those relatives you have that treat your place as their own would love it, surely.

That's an excellent thread, Klondyke.

----------


## Klondyke

> No worries  wasp. For a general idea on how it all goes with the construction jump to page 6 and see my threwd BLD,s swimmingpool build in vientiane. That thread will either make you laugh or cry


Can you give here a link to your thread? 
I remember giving you here once ideas about the cost, similarly I gave to Wasp. Did your build your pool in that range somehow?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It's in 'Construction In Thailand'...2015.

----------


## Norton

> BLD,s swimmingpool build in vientiane


https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...vientiane.html

----------


## jabir

I've always been anti-pool, having known several kids lost to them and also an adult relative in a jacuzzi, either from a heart attack or the cause of one. But times have changed, now house hunting and a pool looks 'possible' so best prepare.

Do you guys have toddlers/young kids or visitors? Short of an impractical childproof border wall/fence what age iyho is old enough that they will not just understand but comply never to venture in without an adult present? I don't go for teaching them to swim and leaving them to it.

Dogs can also be dumb, natural swimmers though I don't like the idea of it/them lapping at chemicals which probably won't do them much good.

Then my newbie hat can move on to expense, service/maintenance, cleaning, repairs, overall effort and decide if it's worth the hassle.

tia

----------


## cyrille

> I've always been anti-pool, having known several kids lost to them and also an adult relative in a jacuzzi, either from a heart attack or the cause of one. But times have changed, now house hunting and a pool looks 'possible' so best prepare.


So in other words, you were only against swimming pools when you couldn't afford one? Was it the same with hookers?  :Very Happy:

----------


## David48atTD

> So in other words, you were only against swimming pools when you couldn't afford one? Was it the same with hookers?


A bit harsh ...

----------


## Stumpy

I have been considering a pool recently. I have a nice 8 person Jacuzzi but would like to swim some laps and jump in the fkr when I finished my yard work and am wicked hot.

I have been designing an elevated style pool allowing parking underneath.

----------


## Klondyke

If a toddler can be lost in a pool, then it can be lost under a car when walking on the street as well if in both cases not properly attended. 

As of dogs into a pool? In my 15 years having an open pool and always 2, 3 dogs around - and most of the day not supervized- they do not jump into the pool, even if they like to swim, however in the river.





Anyway, about an affordable pool by DIY you can see something in:
https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...d-so-easy.html 

And here on the previous page I have listed once the costs.

----------


## HuangLao

> I have been considering a pool recently. I have a nice 8 person Jacuzzi but would like to swim some laps and jump in the fkr when I finished my yard work and am wicked hot.
> 
> I have been designing an elevated style pool allowing parking underneath.


Make sure it's of the indoor variety, JP.
Outdoor pools are quite the headache.

----------


## Stumpy

> Make sure it's of the indoor variety, JP.
> Outdoor pools are quite the headache.


I want a part of it covered.  Be really nice to have a sliding cover so heat of day you can cover. Make it out of wood like a nice patio cover and put it on a track. Kind of like a dome cover. My wife likes the idea. I am not fond of indoor pools. Easier to maintain Yes, Smell and comfort not so much.

I am clearly over engineering it., but what the hell.....

----------


## Stumpy

> As of dogs into a pool? In my 15 years having an open pool and always 2, 3 dogs around - and most of the day not supervized- they do not jump into the pool, even if they like to swim, however in the river.


My Golden retriever absolutely will not stay out of the water, my Lab not so much. She will go crazy in the river but not the water deal we set up for them to cool down. Nice pic Klondyke

----------


## Klondyke

> I want a part of it covered.  Be really nice to have a sliding cover so heat of day you can cover. Make it out of wood like a nice patio cover and put it on a track. Kind of like a dome cover. My wife likes the idea. I am not fond of indoor pools. Easier to maintain Yes, Smell and comfort not so much.
> I am clearly over engineering it., but what the hell.....



The months when the water temperature rises over 30 deg. is just April and May, sometimes June. For those months, few years ago, I always pulled a plastic slam over the full length what was quite a big job. And sometimes needy repairs after the spring storms.




Now stopped with the slam hassle, installing additional water way and wall (5+3m) that cool down the incoming recirculation water during the cooler night hours (1 am - 8 am), no filtering/recirculation during daytime, hence the pool water is without move and does not warm up - except 2-3 cm of upper layer, difference to the lower layers some 2- 3 deg. So, it serves me morning and evening with water some 27 - 29 that I rather prefer.

And in the winter months my ingenious cooler serves as a heater, fully running only during the sunny hours, keeping the water comfortable for swimming even after the cool winter nights. Then, the fully open area for warming up is appreciated, enhanced also by the wide overflow edges exposed to the sunshine whereas the 2 cm water goes over away.

----------


## cyrille

> I am not fond of indoor pools. Easier to maintain Yes, Smell and comfort not so much.


Yeah, that's what I always think.

Half the appeal is taking a dip outdoors at sunrise or sunset in a climate that suits, surely?

----------


## jabir

> So in other words, you were only against swimming pools when you couldn't afford one? Was it the same with hookers?


Do you have a life beyond popping up here to show you still exist?

I was against pools till wifey decided we should consider it. 

Should be easy enough even for retards to understand.

----------


## Dillinger

Swimming pools- if you don't have one you want one
Once you have one you'll hardly use it once the novelty wears off and your unicorn bursts.

As for the age of kids- when they can swim.

----------


## foobar

> I was against pools till wifey decided we should consider it. 
> 
> Should be easy enough even for retards to understand.


Seems clear enough, your missus wears the trousers and you fall in line  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> Swimming pools- if you don't have one you want one
> Once you have one you'll hardly use it once the novelty wears off and your unicorn bursts.
> 
> As for the age of kids- when they can swim.


There are two needs of swimming pools; somebody wants to have it for a show, somebody for an exercise.  It's a sport No. 1 for old people, especially for the ones who suffer joint problems (a majority).

So, I find it much more enjoyable exercise than a torture by gym machines. And the location in Thailand makes it not only more affordable for all-year use and much cheaper for providing (than in other non-tropical and not so cheap countries) but also very useful and enjoyable because of the ambient temperatures...

And the kids can learn to swim as early as possible, getting rid of the fear of water depths - unlike majority of Thai people who rather do not like to approach troubled waters...

----------


## jabir

Tx, will try to steer toward a jacuzzi and a couple of days freestyle shopping (if it's ok with the demented squirrel).

----------


## Dillinger

> will try to steer toward a jacuzzi


Waiting 3 hours for jacuzzis to fill gets  old quick too :Smile: ......

Just Get a place with a bath :Smile:  you need one to wash the chlorine or jizz off anyway

I can understand having one or the other if you're living up Isaan and especially Klondyke's lap pool but not Pattaya with the amount of soapies and leisure centres and gentlemans clubs with pools :Smile: 

Your electric bill goes up about 120 big bottles of Leo too. :Smile: 
Think i've been in Pattaya too long :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Think i've been in Pattaya too long


You have and should feel ashamed about it......

----------


## Klondyke

> Pattaya with the amount of soapies and leisure centres and gentlemans clubs with pools


That's something different than jumping out of the window (almost) into your own (clean) pool w/o the gents...




> Your electric bill goes up about 120 big bottles of Leo too


I do not know how much for 120 Leos, but do the math:
1 day: 8h x 1kW = 8kWh @ 4 Baht = 32 Baht (a half Leo?)

----------


## Dillinger

^ Depends how big your pool is and how long you have the pump on for.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I had a spa for a few years.The novelty soon wore of so i built a pool in 2015. Best money ive ever spent, whole family loves it and it gets used daily pretty much all year round. Easy to maintain and chemical / electricity costs arent over the top. Wouldnt have a gaff without one now

----------


## Stumpy

> I had a spa for a few years.The novelty soon wore of so i built a pool in 2015. Best money ive ever spent, whole family loves it and it gets used daily pretty much all year round. Easy to maintain and chemical / electricity costs arent over the top. Wouldnt have a gaff without one now


I have a 8 person Jacuzzi or Spa and some refer to it and I really like it but I think I'd rather have a pool. I had 2 in the states, one growing up as a kid and one later at our home and used them a lot. Sustaining a pool isn't a big deal and its actually a nice way to start a day out messing around. I always enjoyed vacuuming them and checking pH, alkalinity etc. I am not looking for a lap pool, I want something to dive and jump in. I will find a way to incorporate the Jacuzzi near the pool if I do it just to keep it. 

I think it really boils down on how I want to build it. My wife and I agree it being elevated would be quite nice. Gives me a reason to do this work deal im doing. Basically get a free pool out of it.  :Smile: 

I liked BLD's pool build.

----------


## jabir

> I had a spa for a few years.The novelty soon wore of so i built a pool in 2015. Best money ive ever spent, whole family loves it and it gets used daily pretty much all year round. Easy to maintain and chemical / electricity costs arent over the top. Wouldnt have a gaff without one now


Spoiler! Had planned to persuade wifey later today with a shopping binge sweetener that a pool wouldn't be much used, too much hassle and poor value. Now I reckon we'll end up with something or nothing, up to Buddha.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Rainy season will be here shortly, then December and January the water gets bladdy cold. Plus she will get black skin.

That should do it mate :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Here are a few pool enclosure on track ideas. 





However I would want to all roll back to one end. The other end would have chairs and BBQ pit etc. I would want it all open air as well so do slats of wood. This would diffuse the sun but still let it in. No glass or plastic.

----------


## jabir

^^
Still in sulk mode after Tukcom, will try next week.

----------


## Stumpy

Well back to the pool build being I have had time to do some more work and research on it. I am getting close to retiring .... again. I guess the first 2 times could be considered test retirements. I enjoyed both quite a lot and was busier retired then I was at work.  anyway I had put a pool build off as I knew there was no way my wife or my FIL would have any clue how to keep it up and I wasn't going to hire a gardener pool guy as I like to do my own up keep. I will likely start a pool build thread if and when I can get it started. 





Pool location. Its really dead space that grows grass during rainy season that I have to mow then turns into a desert during summer. This side gets morning but the house will offer some shade for part of it in the afternoon



After browsing multiple sites and designs we have decided on this simple design style. I want the stairs to be off to the side so I can swim laps.

Current proposed dimensions will be

10 to 12 m long
4 to 5 m wide.
1.5 m deep at the stair end
3 to 3.5 m at the other end.  

I grew diving and like a deep end to play. I do not have children so I am not worried about people drowning albeit my FIL can't swim so he will not go near it anyway.

My other post in this thread showing a nice sliding cover will not be part of the plan. So it will be open but I will have a pool covered area at one end and one side so we can get out of the sun. While I would like to use wood, It wouldn't last long so cement pillars and some roof cover using the same tiles to match the house. We have quite a few left over from our house and car park build. 

Originally I wanted to move the BBQ pit near the pool however my wife likes it by the kitchen.  However her trade off was I can add a wet bar by the pool which I like WAY better. :smiley laughing: 

Now comes the question of cost. From research I have done over the past few months the Pool cost can range anywhere from 500k (Low end quality I suspect) to 1m baht (Not including all the other features I mentioned). Clearly that cost range will be based on who builds it and the quality and design. My wife's cousin who lives in CM has contacts for pool builders that build them for hotels and resorts as she is the property manager. So this may work out to find a reputable business. We have to wait until the lock down is lifted before we can get any estimates.

Now I need to come up with my retirement date.  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

3rd time lucky  :Smile:  make sure its Tortoise proof, they don't swim well.

----------


## Stumpy

> 3rd time lucky  make sure its Tortoise proof, they don't swim well.


Yeah...thats what I am thinking, the 3rd time is the winner.

Yes Tortoises sink like rocks... :Smile: 

BTW, had 7 more hatch today. Have a total of 18 of the little ping pong balls running around. My niece takes them on early morning walks on the grass. My choco lab thinks they are moving bite size snacks.. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Ratchaburi

JPPR2 A couple of things you should look at  ::chitown::  
1  use light coloured tile or paving bricks around the pool.(if you use a dark colour, it will gets hot to walk on) 
2  look at heating for the pool, as the concrete pool gets cold very quick.( simple black poly pipe on the roof of the gazebo)
3  make sure your vacuum inlet is half way, on the long wall.(if the vacuum is at 1 end, then you need a long vacuum hose) 

Good luck with the pool & your retirement when your ready

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2 A couple of things you should look at  
> 1  use light coloured tile or paving bricks around the pool.(if you use a dark colour, it will gets hot to walk on) 
> 2  look at heating for the pool, as the concrete pool gets cold very quick.( simple black poly pipe on the roof of the gazebo)
> 3  make sure your vacuum inlet is half way, on the long wall.(if the vacuum is at 1 end, then you need a long vacuum hose) 
> 
> Good luck with the pool & your retirement when your ready


Thanks Ratchaburi. Great to hear from you. Hope all is well with life and family.

Appreciate the feedback and all very good points. You know in the states I had my pool set up with a Polaris Vac sweep ( Polaris 360 Pressure Pool Cleaner | #1 Swimming Pool Cleaner Worldwide | Polaris Automatic Pool Cleaners ). automatic pool skimmer. I hope to set that up here. They worked awesome and kept the water moving, the tail scrubbed the pool keeping algae from forming and picked up most the debris

I was thinking about the solar heating aspect. Got any links to some Thailand sites? I definitely want to use the pool year round.

----------


## Klondyke

> 1 use light coloured tile or paving bricks around the pool.(if you use a dark colour, it will gets hot to walk on) 
> 2 look at heating for the pool, as the concrete pool gets cold very quick.( simple black poly pipe on the roof of the gazebo)


Are you speaking about a swimming pool in Thailand? 

Most of the year I have to cool down the water by my ingenious Hi-Tech cooler over night.  Now succeeding to get 29C morning down from 31-32 I got the evening before.  At 8pm my tiles (of light color) that are above the water level are still hot when touching.

And during the few cold months in winter mid November - mid February I use the same Hi-Tech cooler as a solar heater, rising few centigrades during  the bright sunny days what they lost during the cold nights, so enabling me everyday swimming.

----------


## Fondles

^^^^^^ Is that a fishpond ?

----------


## Stumpy

> Most of the year I have to cool down the water by my ingenious Hi-Tech cooler over night.


I would think keeping a pool at a refreshing temperature would be a challenge for smaller pools with less water volumes. My friend had a similar problem in Las Vegas as he had a small shallow pool.  He eventually dug and had 2 big tanks buried underground that held pool water then when it started to get warm he switched the valves and then all pool water was diverted through the tanks to cool the pool. It actually worked quite well. Others I know with much larger pools with a deep end do not have that issue as the water after a foot or so remains cool. So running the pump while swimming keeps the pool comfortable. For me the bigger challenge will be in winter to get the temp up.  





> At 8pm my tiles (of light color) that are above the water level are still hot when touching.


I am considering a pool deck for the perimeter made of the simulated wood. The reason being is I plan on having the pool a bit of above ground. With a deck the plumbing would all be accessible versus buried and I like that it will have an air gap underneath as the openings will let air out. As we all know, cement and tile are huge heat sinks. Once they are hot they hold that heat for a long time. Ever gone out and touched your driveway at night here. At 6am they are still quite warm.

More research to do......

More research to do...

----------


## cyrille

> For me the bigger challenge will be in winter to get the temp up.


Just remember jp - we'll all be here to support you in that challenging time.  :Very Happy: 




> The reason being is I plan on having the pool a bit of above ground. With a deck the plumbing would all be accessible versus buried and I like that it will have an air gap underneath as the openings will let air out. As we all know, cement and tile are huge heat sinks. Once they are hot they hold that heat for a long time. Ever gone out and touched your driveway at night here. At 6am they are still quite warm.




Another reason is the well being of pets.

Mate of mine with a three year old daughter who doted on her freshly acquired kitten moved to a place with a pool. First night...well, guess what.  :Sad: 

Mate's challenge for the following day: find kitten with very specific colours for its fur. 

A pool with surroundings above ground level would have negated the hazard. In your case of course, more important just to keep the dogs from messing up the water.

Conwood is your answer for the surroundings. Above ground and with surroundings of conwood would also, rather happily, make it cheaper and easier.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

Yes Cyrille. Both my dogs are water dogs and will have to be trained or they will be belly flopping in it every chance they get.   :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> ^^^^^^ Is that a fishpond ?


Considering what source of water I am using for my "fishpond" (see further at the bottom) as well as for my swimming pool and for the house demand I am quite proud on my achievement. 


Perhaps you could do better?


They do not complain...

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, your pool set up looks great, I must admit.

----------


## Mendip

> Yes Cyrille. Both my dogs are water dogs and will have to be trained or they will be belly flopping in it every chance they get.


Our dogs love to go in the pond in the hot weather, but strangely never go in the pool without a push.

One thing I would recommend, even for 'water' dogs, is training them where the steps are under supervision. Without the aid of steps dogs generally can't exit a pool and will soon tire and drown if trying to get out of the wrong end. In my experience, even for our mentally challenged street dogs, it only takes a handful of swims before they immediately head for the steps to get out of the pool.

----------


## Stumpy

> Our dogs love to go in the pond in the hot weather, but strangely never go in the pool without a push.
> 
> One thing I would recommend, even for 'water' dogs, is training them where the steps are under supervision. Without the aid of steps dogs generally can't exit a pool and will soon tire and drown if trying to get out of the wrong end. In my experience, even for our mentally challenged street dogs, it only takes a handful of swims before they immediately head for the steps to get out of the pool.


Yeah. I will definitely show them.  Most dogs are quick learners.  I think my Lab will be the edge of the pool Barker but my Golden will do a one a half twist with a swan dive to get in.  

I am thinking about a tortoise ladder as well.   :smiley laughing:  albeit my big male now weighs 64lbs.

----------


## panama hat

> I would think keeping a pool at a refreshing temperature would be a challenge for smaller pools with less water volumes.


Ours is app. 74.000 litres, which brings with it its own set of problems.  I'd suggest go smaller rather than larger

----------


## Mendip

Our pool is 12m x 6m x 1.5m average. At the moment the water temperature is a steady 32/33 degrees C, which is too warm to be refreshing.

In the winter it'll go down to around 22 degrees, which now I find a bit cold for comfort. If I could maintain a steady 28 degrees I think that would be good, year round.

----------


## Stumpy

I agree Mendip. 25c (78deg) to 28c (82 deg) is optimum temp to make a "dip in the pool" as they say refreshing.  It's much easier to heat water up here versus cooling it off.  My basic calculation on the volume of the pool design I considering is about 120,000 L ( 31,700 gals). That was about the size I had in the states.  The water 3.5 meters down was always chilly which might be an advantage here.  I know the few pools I have swam in here the top 25 cm (10 in) are always uncomfortably hot.  The sun here is very intense.  

That said. Maybe running an extended filter plumbing under the deck area might offer a cooling benefit during the summer months.  

Ohhh let the project fun begin... :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Our pool is 12m x 6m x 1.5m average. At the moment the water temperature is a steady 32/33 degrees C, which is too warm to be refreshing.
> 
> In the winter it'll go down to around 22 degrees, which now I find a bit cold for comfort. If I could maintain a steady 28 degrees I think that would be good, year round.


Mendip do you have dark coloured tiles on your pool, dark colour tile heat your pool water up.
To cool the water make a cooling tower.

----------


## Stumpy

*ABOUT WATER TEMPERATURES*Water has two unique characteristics: it is a very poor conductor of heat and it has a great capacity to hold energy. In other words, it takes a lot of energy to raise the temperature of water, but once the temperature is raised, the heat energy is dissipated very slowly
.

*How much do Water Temperatures Change?*
When sunlight strikes the surface of water, it heats the top layers most readily. The sunlight is transmitted by the water only enough to heat lower levels a little bit. At 2 meters depth, 98% of the energy has been absorbed and transformed into heat.
Since water has a high capacity to hold on to heat - once heated it stays hot for a long time. 



Pulled this excerpt out discussing thermocline principles. 

Here in Thailand with the intense sun this becomes important as some have noted that water temperature is an ongoing effort to cool and sustain it. Clearly the deeper the pool the lower depths stay  far cooler due to the energy absorption.  When I was down in Sattahip and went to the Phx Golf resort to hit a bucket of balls I saw a nice pool and no one in it. Happened to be a security guard near it so I went to look. I asked how come no one is here then felt the water. It was friggen miserably hot all the way up to my elbow. I wouldn't have jumped in. Not when the water is hotter then the ambient temperature outside..

I like Klondykes and Ratchburis cooling ideas. 

Anyway, just posting the info for others. Last thing I want to do is have a pool that is too hot.

----------


## NamPikToot

> I am thinking about a tortoise swim bladder


great idea and if you fashion it in certain way and locate it appropriately it will act as contraceptive device, albeit you may hear a lot of squeeking.

----------


## Stumpy

My wife got a comprehensive quote from one place  today that her cousin has dealt with for a few hotels. It was all done via phone and Lanna Pool quoted 1.3 mil baht. Their quote was quite comprehensive with all top line parts, labor and design all done. Now before anyone says  "Oh Farang Fee" they have no idea its a white guy asking. It was all done in Thai. They sent half a dozen links to vids of pools they have done and references should I want to go look.

Couple of notes

They took exception and would not do my 3  to 3.5 meter deep request, they wanted to only do 2 meters.I told my wife while they appear to be a very organized professional business,  that's only one quote and I do not want to spend that much. She said she will look at others and will also contact them to test the water on price.A guy who built a house about a 1/2 a mile or so from us has a built in pool. My wife knows who is general contractor for the build and the pool was all part of the house bid but he estimated the pool to be to be about 1.5mil baht. It is not yet completed however the owner seems to have run out of money and the house progress has come to a screeching halt. Beautiful house too.

More to come. According to my wife, there are some other businesses but they are not able to travel here due to the covid 19 constraints.

----------


## aging one

> great idea and if you fashion it in certain way and locate it appropriately it will act as contraceptive device, albeit you may hear a lot of squeeking.



Do you ever think about what you post or where the post is located? This is construction, pools, and patios. Just try to think for a second before you press enter.

Top of the board stuff and all that.

----------


## ootai

> *ABOUT WATER TEMPERATURES*
> 
> Water has two unique characteristics: it is a very poor conductor of heat and it has a great capacity to hold energy. In other words, it takes a lot of energy to raise the temperature of water, but once the temperature is raised, the heat energy is dissipated very slowly
> .
> 
> *How much do Water Temperatures Change?*
> 
> 
> When sunlight strikes the surface of water, it heats the top layers most readily. The sunlight is transmitted by the water only enough to heat lower levels a little bit. At 2 meters depth, 98% of the energy has been absorbed and transformed into heat.
> ...



JPPR2.5
I suppose you have already p[lanted the trees to shade the pool (because they were part of the the previous fish pond project) but if not then start that first. It seems to me that the main source of heat for the pool water is the sun so shade should reduce that consdierably.
Also i would make sure you have a good cover that can insulate the water when the pool is not in use.
While I fully understand your reasons for deciding to have the pool partially above the ground I would have thought the more in ground it is the more likely to be cooler.
Anyway after seeing what you have done before I am sure you will over analyse and over engineer it, so good luck.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2.5
> I suppose you have already p[lanted the trees to shade the pool (because they were part of the the previous fish pond project) but if not then start that first. It seems to me that the main source of heat for the pool water is the sun so shade should reduce that consdierably.
> Also i would make sure you have a good cover that can insulate the water when the pool is not in use.
> While I fully understand your reasons for deciding to have the pool partially above the ground I would have thought the more in ground it is the more likely to be cooler.
> Anyway after seeing what you have done before I am sure you will over analyse and over engineer it, so good luck.


Actually the trees I have added are all on the other side of the house ootai. I am reluctant to plant trees by the pool due to constant leave debris  that I would be fishing out of it constantly (unless palm or coconut). Pool location is love hate. You want sun but you want shade too. Striking that balance is part of the decision. In the pic I posted you can see I have 2 big Lumyai trees. I could part with one but we like them as they offer shade on the house and we love the birds that nest in them. However that side of the house is the morning sun and by noon the sun is over the house and then the shade hits that side very nicely. 

As for being above ground there are really 2 considerations for it. 
The proposed location is in a low area on that side of the house and during rainy season water does tend to puddle there and I do not want to bring in loads of dirt to level it off.Having it up above ground by a meter allows me to build the deck around it and hide the plumbing underneath. I am trying to avoid pouring cement slabs everywhere because it just sucks in and holds too much heat and usually cracks at some point.

And yes I will likely over engineer it or at least put a lot of thought into it. I am in no hurry so that makes it fun. Plus its just my nature.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

My 2 cents (Baht) advice:
At the planning there are always 2 stages to be investigated:
1. Cost of the investment -  time frame: only during the construction 3 - 4 months
2. Cost and necessary effort of the maintenance - time frame 15 - 20 - 25 years.

1. The investment cost of a very modern and fashie pool is not really negligible.  However, can be surely financed - especially when the wife is refusing to shop for another diamond ring.

2. However, the acquisition troubles will be very soon forgotten in comparison with the maintenance cost and effort during the lifetime of the pool and of its owner either.   (When the pool owner is no longer around, what will happen with the pool in case he was the only one keen on it?)

That's why the 2nd stage is more carefully to investigate and think over giving it more weight than to the 1st stage. A more expensive pool with Hi-Tech automatic doesn't mean that the maintenance during the whole lifetime will be much easier (care of the sophisticated equipment, chemicals, repair, calibrating, exchange, etc, all by an expert company).

A construction company to make a pool with a depth 2 and 4 m will surely be difficult to find. And if found, a ground water when digging can be found either.

Water in 4m depth is surely much cooler than the water in the 2m depth. However, once you jump in and make few movements, within few seconds the water layers will be mixed thru and the temperature of the whole water volume will be equalized.  

The temperature difference is really remarkable in the hot season. That's why I do not run the filtration during daytime , the upper layer ca. 5cm "insulate" the lower cooler waters, it's very refreshing when swimming evenings, however, it's just the feeling during one round, afterwards it's over.  However, this is critical only during the hottest months as it is now April - June, later it is not so striking. 

One most substantial aspect is to be observed: The cleaning that is mostly made by bottom vacuum sucking.  When the pool is just 1.5 m deep it is easy to reach all the bottom surface with the sucking tube ca. 4m long, especially, when the pool is just 3m wide. (how to reach into 4m depth?) What for to have it wider, if it is mainly for the power swimming? We swim into the length, not into the width, don't we? Unless you would not organize pool parties for the village youngsters...

So the smaller water volume and the smaller pool will be appreciated when maintaining the pool in the next 15 - 20 years, the age of the swimmer (and of the maintainer) will not be always the same as when the pool was very new.

----------


## Stumpy

> My 2 cents (Baht) advice:


Thanks Klondyke. I very much appreciate the response. Like with any project all of what you noted has to be considered. Like with my house build here. I was not in a rush, I had to consider risk versus reward, I spent hours mulling over designs and developing my list of things I wanted or needed. I did research on how the sun crossed the property so I would position it to be comfortable (fighting through the "You can't do this or that because of buddha" stuff.  :Smile: . Thankfully the pool has no buddha rules...

Last night after a long chat with a few of my buddies in the states I think they convinced me that a 2m deep pool at one end is OK. The pool size might shrink a bit in length and width but not much and that's more due to I marked out where the pool will go and considered a 2m perimeter deck I do not want to cover the area as I do plan on landscaping around it. 

As for maintenance and upkeep, Not worried. Being retired soon I always enjoy early mornings and being out and pool maintenance will be relaxing. I loved it in the states. 

To your point, The hot months I will just have to manage the water temp and I will figure out something. 

We do not have children so this pool is for us but of course one knows, "if you build a pool they will come". So I fully expect that we will have visitors which will make it fun. Currently my 2 nieces are living with us and may for the long term, I look forward to teaching them how to swim. 

As for power swimming, Yes, I will definitely drop laps in the morning and late afternoon. This is a primary reason to build it. Great exercise and a nice way to cool off.

Anyway some more work to do before I proceed. I definitely want more quotes.

----------


## Mendip

> Mendip do you have dark coloured tiles on your pool, dark colour tile heat your pool water up.
> To cool the water make a cooling tower.


Ratchaburi, our pool is a pale blue vinyl covering over a reinforced concrete framework. The pool was built by Desjoyaux and uses a different concept for pumping/filtering that involves virtually no plumbing. 

The cooling tower looks good, but space would be a problem for us.

I am more concerned about heating the water by 4 or 5 degrees in the winter months but I think some kind of solar system would be quite straightforward to rig up, it's just getting round to it.

----------


## Mendip

> Actually the trees I have added are all on the other side of the house ootai. I am reluctant to plant trees by the pool due to constant leave debris  that I would be fishing out of it constantly (unless palm or coconut). Pool location is love hate. You want sun but you want shade too. Striking that balance is part of the decision. In the pic I posted you can see I have 2 big Lumyai trees. I could part with one but we like them as they offer shade on the house and we love the birds that nest in them. However that side of the house is the morning sun and by noon the sun is over the house and then the shade hits that side very nicely.


We planted palm type trees around our pool for precisely that reason... good shade but not with an endless supply of small leaves entering the pool. They still find their way in from elsewhere in the garden, of course.

Most of the trees are green gum nut and red gum nut, which seemed pretty perfect until they started fruiting after a few years. Now we have to cut down the developing fruit clusters before the young nuts start dropping and of course, end up in the pool.

----------


## Ratchaburi

The swimming pool pump can heat up the pool water.
As your filter get dirty the water flowrate slows down & the pump starts to cause friction, heating up the water passing through the filter. 
Meddip your have a filter box with pump filter inside of a box, do you run the pump 24/7

----------


## Stumpy

> We planted palm type trees around our pool for precisely that reason... good shade but not with an endless supply of small leaves entering the pool. They still find their way in from elsewhere in the garden, of course.
> 
> Most of the trees are green gum nut and red gum nut, which seemed pretty perfect until they started fruiting after a few years. Now we have to cut down the developing fruit clusters before the young nuts start dropping and of course, end up in the pool.


We have a bunch of those style palm trees along the side of our house. They do grow well and as you pictured grow fruit clusters from time to time. I pretty much have the landscape idea in mind. Tropical theme will be the main focus.

Good fun project in front of me. With the lock down in place and me working from home 100% of the time I have ample time to research info. My wife is totally engaged in chasing info as well. My wife really likes the idea of the simulated wood decking idea. 



This style is quite nice. There is a style with holes running the length of each piece to help cool it down as well. 



Deck style like this. 

I appreciate all the pool owners feedback here.

----------


## Mendip

There is a house building contractor round here that used simulated wood similar to that for a small footbridge along the side of a lake. Within a year almost all the planks had broken at their mid span point (midway between the underlying supports). I guess that the quality varies, but seeing that has put me off using them. However their strength would also be largely dependent on the density of spacing of the underlying supports.

I also think they would get very hot to walk on in bare feet...

I think I mentioned before, I can't recommend enough the sand coloured pea gravel concrete finish to surround a pool. It gives firm grip whether dry or wet and looks good in my opinion, however I can see it may not be consistent with your plan of a raised deck.

----------


## Klondyke

Beside the cost and the factor of keeping it in such conditions over the lifetime of the pool (and of the operator's either) there are few major aspects to consider: 
- the foundation to be termites-free
- the space under the deck to be snakes-free 
- when seeing teak structures/cladding around, how it looks like after few months, years

In addition to my previous 2 Bahts:
To consider the outlook from the pool that is not levelled with the garden terrain but risen by 1 m: some kind of claustrophobia at the swimmer could be developed when not seeing the landscape around, just the pool sides. (That's beside the hassle to have to step up by staircase upwards - bandai - and afterwards downwards by another bandai.)

And that beside the aspect that the water surface - mostly very attractive and impressive - will not be seen neither by the family members nor by the neighbours (very important), unless they step up into the second floor for the scenic view.

BTW, the picture with teak deck shows a pool with a skimmer system, as opposed to a OverFlow system - an "infinitive" pool - having so many advantages for the maintenance and swimming well-feeling either.

----------


## Klondyke

> Within a year almost all the planks had broken


Can be seen at many swimming pool at hotels e.g. around Pattaya...

----------


## Stumpy

Yeah Quality will be key. I have seen some at a few resorts for stairs and they are really nice and to your point Mendip how you support them would be key and of course how thick. Research is required for sure.

I love the pea gravel, as we chatted,  I have it on my stairs to the house an really like it. My raised deck does limit my options unless I wanted to build a deck like my 2nd floor of my house was built where they bring in pre fab'd cement planks and lay them on supports.  That could be an option.  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

Yeah, it's all about the quality, and thickness. The contractor I mentioned isn't renowned for quality, to be honest.

Just took a pic of our pool surround, fyi...

----------


## Stumpy

^ Yeah that's the pea gravel style we have on the stairs, It power washes well too.  Very durable but ours is not out in the elements like yours Mendip but it looks good.

Just mentioned to my wife about the cement planks for a deck then the pea gravel covering and she looked at me with that "wife" look. Not that its a bad idea but just more for her to look for. 

The plus side to this my wife is happily busy looking. She really get into projects like this and is a GREAT negotiator on prices.

----------


## Mendip

^ Strange you mention power washing...

We have two areas of pea gravel finish around our property, from two phases of building by two different contractors. Around the pool it power washed no problem and I blast it after every wet season to get rid of the black algae. In the other area, if I power wash it the gravel gets blasted away and small chunks of concrete will follow.As with everything else, it's all about quality and getting the right builder.

----------


## Mendip

> The swimming pool pump can heat up the pool water.
> As your filter get dirty the water flowrate slows down & the pump starts to cause friction, heating up the water passing through the filter. 
> Meddip your have a filter box with pump filter inside of a box, do you run the pump 24/7


We used to run the pump/filter for around 8 hours a day, split into two sessions using a timer. Ants have destroyed the timer mechanism (yet another job on my list), and for now I manually turn on the pump around 8am in the morning and turn it off again (if I remember) around 6pm. I think it's just the intense heat this time of year, and having the pool surrounded by concrete, that is the cause of our warm pool water.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> We used to run the pump/filter for around 8 hours a day, split into two sessions using a timer. Ants have destroyed the timer mechanism (yet another job on my list), and for now I manually turn on the pump around 8am in the morning and turn it off again (if I remember) around 6pm. I think it's just the intense heat this time of year, and having the pool surrounded by concrete, that is the cause of our warm pool water.


A easy way to cool the swimming pool is cover with shade cloth.

----------


## Stumpy

> As with everything else, it's all about quality and getting the right builder.


^ Man isn't that the truth. And once you find a business or guy you stick with them even if they raise their prices a bit. Its money well spent in the long run. We have 2 builders that we pay extra for them to come and will wait until they are available.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> A easy way to cool the swimming pool is cover with shade cloth.


In my first few years (10 - 15 years ago) I had erected blue or green slam above the pool, always for the hot months April - June. It hadn't reduced much the water temperature, just having a shade feeling. 

Not wanting to have any strong structure, just pulled steel wires, prone to the storms that come in these months very strongly, later gave up the hassle.

----------


## CalEden

> My wife really likes the idea of the simulated wood decking idea.


Building decks with simulated wood the studs should be no farther apart than 12 inches or 1 foot. I built a 700 sqf deck in the US on a southern exposure. Hot decking is not a problem, the cost of the simulated wood is more expensive than wood and it takes a lot more time to construct than a wood deck.  Advantages: only maintenance periodic washing, no dry rot, no termite problem, no sanding, no annual staining and no annual waterproofing sealer.

----------


## Stumpy

Got a couple more quotes

1) 740k bht
2) 838 bht

Wife and I want to go check out their references.

On edit: Here is one place ม่านน้ำดีไซน์ รับสร้าง สระว่ายน้ำ ในบ้าน รีสอร์ท รับเหมาก่อสร้าง สระว่ายน้ำ สระสปา คอนกรีต สระน้ำร้อน เย็น สระออนเซน สระน้ำแร่ สระน้ำนม สระนาโน ขาย อ่างสปา อ่างน้ำร้อน อ่างoutdoor อ่างอาบน้ำวน อ่าง วารีบำบัด อ่างสปาน้ำนม รับสร้างสระว่ายน้ำ มีม่านน้ำ สระว่
Wife called a few off their FB business acct and they are very happy with their work.

----------


## Stumpy

> I think it's just the intense heat this time of year, and having the pool surrounded by concrete, that is the cause of our warm pool water.


I agree Mendip. Cement is a huge heat sink and like water it holds the energy a long time and if the temperature doesn't drop a lot at night well you know.... Everything gets hot and stays hot. 

I kept this in mind when I built our house. There had to be a grass gap between the house and any cement. Its amazing how much cooler the house remains when its not just cemented over. Took me forever initially to explain that to my wife and the general contractor. The belief here is cement everything.

Also along those lines, Cementing over everything allows ants to make colonies underneath. Very hard to eradicate them once a big colony has taken up home.

----------


## Klondyke

My pool 12x3m 15 years ago had come to some 150 kB, I think I had listed the break down here once. 

Actually, in Thailand it's easy to made (as I mentioned in my thread), when looking after the works and buying all necessary material. Cost of excavation (half day 5,000 Baht) by the backhoe from nearby and cost of the chosen material (blocks, cement, sand, tiles) is easily to calculate, then to add the workmanship of village brick-layers, (3 - 4 people chaang pun). For them it is more easier job than a kitchen. 

Also here in Thailand there is quite an impressive choice of ceramic cladding. If I made it again I would use the large granite-like tiles (60x60cm or larger), that are possible to be laid with a zero gap as I see e.g. at new clinics. Although the small mosaic tiles - as we see mostly at some pools - look quite impressive, I know a number of such pools having to re-tile within 7 - 10 years.  The many km of the gaps are never properly grouted  - that's always the last stage when the workers are hurrying to get paid. And even if it is well made, after years the grouting is slowly eaten away by the chlorinated water especially when successfully lowering the pH (as it is often recommended). And those gaps are the best spots for algaes and dirt silt. 

The piping work can be made by the village plumber (chaang nam papaa), if not by yourself. The pumping/filtering equipment is also here available in many qualities and prices.

Roughly, if I built a pool again in these days in the similar way as I had described, it would not come much over 200 kB, depends on the chosen cladding and the works around. Finishing within 6 - 8 weeks.

----------


## Mendip

All this talk about dogs in pools reminded me that Yogi, our latest acquisition, was due a refresher.



He first goes straight to the nearest side, and then follows it around (with a few nudges from me) to the steps.

----------


## Stumpy

@ Klondyke...A 200k bht pool sounds ideal. However I simply do not see how that is achievable.  Coupled with that I do not have the patience to chase labor and then stand over them to make certain its completed with reasonable quality.  

Actually the quotes to dig the hole out is the cheap part and done in a day with backhoe and dump (8k bht lowest) It's the tile itself, set up, cement pool and finishing labor, tile work and pool pump, filtering system, electrical pull in. Also we will have to have a pump shack area whether above or below ground.  

I need a beer or 4......

----------


## Stumpy

Well my wife's cousin drove down today from CM to hang out and work on a sketch and measurement of the pool. Was fruitful. Her husband is an architect so he will draft up a design and she will set up the contractors for the pool. 



We decided after a long discussion that the Lumyai trees have to go. I am ok with it as they have only produced fruit 2 times in 6 years. 

The pool shallow end (1.5 m) will be at the far end, the deep end will be 2.5m. The deep end will have the "infinity" style. There will be a wall built on the left that have a few ports that will run water out.  The shallow end area will have the larger deck and the wet bar.

She said she will get the builders to keep it under 1m baht for everything. Apparently she has good connections.  We will see. Timing to start will be determined after I get the final quote.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Mate Great news, Good luck, hope you can keep it under 1M, but I think you may have to through a little more change at your project.
Pool equipment in Thailand is over priced.

Do you know Pentair pool equipment from the USA. ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> Mate Great news, Good luck, hope you can keep it under 1M, but I think you may have to through a little more change at your project.
> Pool equipment in Thailand is over priced.
> 
> Do you know Pentair pool equipment from the USA.


Thanks Ratchaburi and I agree. I am waiting for the equipment list and maker.  I already hedged that I will likely have to add 200K more but I will wait and see. And Yes pool equipment here is overpriced but I assume that is due to its all imported and not high volume

Yes I know of Pentair. Lots of folks swear by them. I forgot what I was using in the states. I will go on the notion that almost all here are cartridge filtration versus diatomaceous earth systems. I read up a few years back the cartridge systems are very efficient nowadays.

----------


## Klondyke

My another 2 cents (Baht):

As far as I have learned from my many hours browsing various pool forums, the cartridge filters are used mainly at small pools. And I have read many complaints on them, people often change them to an old good sand filter. 

Why? The cartridges cannot be easily backwashed as the sand filters are, the filters have to be dismantled and the cartridges sprayed by power water - surely not an easy job with a lot of dirt around the fashie pool. And the cartridges do not always withstand the cleaning (some even not recommend that), so buy a new refill and have few more sets on hand.

The cartridge filters are now increasingly offered also for larger pools - more expensive than the sand filters -  claiming that they do not need to be cleaned so frequently as sand filters (not losing water and chemicals by backwashing - what else they can claim?), some say exchange only ones in a half year. I would like to see such case - when after a heavy rain like now in these days are - when the pool water looks green/gray.  

The stormy rain taking in all the dirt from the air around, not only the dirty dust but also the green dust from the vegetation around (not really green but black), in springtime much more than later. And that in addition to the usual dirt and algeas that the filter has to care for. Surprisingly, even such green water residua will block the filter completely very soon.  

Then, instead of a half year period it is every 2 -3 days, or even the next day after the rainstorm. So everything what is promoted in the companies catalogs needs to be taken with a good consideration, they want to sell. And not only the equipment once in 20 years but after sale. Same as the many special chemicals and many gadgets that are kindly advised, such sale keeps the companies over the water.

----------


## Stumpy

I am on the fence about cartridge filters Klondyke. Years ago in the states when they first came out they were terrible primarily due to they were sized to small, the cartridge media was not very robust and plugged all the time and the retro systems were not well thought out. 

Nowadays they appear to have come quite a long way and are offered in most new home pool set ups.  However that hasn't full convinced me as of yet. I am the old diatomaceous earth guy but sand works too. Downside is back washing is always messy and time consuming. Having a cartridges to swap out isn't such a bad option as long as the cost isn't outrageous. Just have a few on hand and swap them in and out and clean when you have time. The filter tanks now are all the Delron type plastic so no rusting filter housing and hardware anymore.

Still doing my research. The key to any filter and pump set up is keeping it out of the elements and dry. I have seen many pump/filter shacks that were always wet and stuff just falls apart being damp all the time.

Great having a project like this to research.

----------


## Klondyke

> Downside is back washing is always messy and time consuming.


That's I quite do not understand. Doing it every 3 - 7 days (depending on weather).  It's just re-positioning the 6-way valve and have the water flown for ca. 20 - 30 sec. Seeing the water discharge once it gets clean, changing shortly to rinsing to get the hidden dirt move on - then the valve back to filtering, that's finished. 

Now in these days (and nights) when the strong shower brings so many dirt, all is dipped under the surface. The discolored (green/grey) water from the vegetation dust needs an increased filtering time.  Will the cartridge catch it all without being clocked and without replacing it every day?

Editing:
Now I see you have meant backwashing of the cartridges, yes I agree, that's messy. 

I am speaking about backwashing of the sand filter, the sand over 10 years old, can be there for 100 years. Filling the filter tank by the river sand you can get for 80 Baht a bag (falang price), sorted in some 4 sizes from ca. 0.3 mm and higher...

----------


## Ratchaburi

> I am speaking about backwashing of the sand filter, the sand over 10 years old, can be there for 100 years. Filling the filter tank by the river sand you can get for 80 Baht a bag (falang price), sorted in some 4 sizes from ca. 0.3 mm and higher...


Klondyke

You should replace the sand in the filter 5-7 years, as the sand needs to be sharp, not have rounded corners.
A normal sand filter would be backwashed every 30 days, the filter work a lot more efficient if there a little dirty  

Swimming pool filtration options are  

1 Diatomaceous earth filters under 5 micron
2 Cartridge filter 5 -10 micron
3 Sand filter Silica sand 20 micron ( washed river sand)  Activated Glass media 7-10 micron 
Lets face it, you like to swim in the pool not drink the water   ::chitown::

----------


## VocalNeal

> Most of the year I have to cool down the water by my ingenious Hi-Tech cooler over night. Now succeeding to get 29C morning down from 31-32 I got the evening before. At 8pm my tiles (of light color) that are above the water level are still hot when touching.


You may see small cooling towers in roadside junk yards without realizing what they are?

----------


## Ratchaburi

I have a customer in Vietnam who ordered a swimming pool from Thailand & it was my job to deliver the swimming pool.
The pool was 12 metres X 4.5 with Infinity edge on 1 side.
Fibreglass swimming pools are 1 peace & all the shipping companies quoted $8000.00 usd.
So we cut the swimming pool in half, put it into a 40ft HC container, then put it back together on the 6 floor of a hotel in Vietnam.
I hope these picture come out the right. 











After we finished there was no line in side the pool

----------


## Klondyke

^Very impressive action...

However, I am wondering why the poor Vietnamese could not manage a pool by a usual way of concrete and ceramic tiles, so easy with the available material here around and the cheap workmanship. Perhaps a question (and sense) of a (cheap) business?

Or if they do not want the classical materials they surely could make it by a plastic in the same way as it is made in Thailand. 

More than 50 years ago I made my canoe by glass-fibre onto a simple form.  Similarly also 50 years later here in Thailand, not wanting to have such a heavy boat from the heavy plastic as sold along the superhighways, same material as the water tanks. 



And be able to pull it in/out by myself on my rounds chasing the water beasts.

----------


## Klondyke

> Klondyke
> 
> You should replace the sand in the filter 5-7 years, as the sand needs to be sharp, not have rounded corners.
> 
> Swimming pool filtration options are  
> 
> 1 Diatomaceous earth filters under 5 micron
> 2 Cartridge filter 5 -10 micron
> 3 Sand filter Silica sand 20 micron ( washed river sand)  Activated Glass media 7-10 micron 
> Lets face it, you like to swim in the pool not drink the water


Let me allow few remarks:
The sand is laying in the river over few hundreds miilions years. Wondering whether the 20 micron sand corns are after so many years in the wild river sharp or round? And/or whether they lose their sharpness in my humble filter vessel within 5 - 7 years? Perhaps I should look at it by a microscope...

And I wonder whether somebody can prove how much better water comes from a glass or zeo-glass filter than from a filter with sand millions years old.

BTW, anybody tried to get the old sand out from the filter vessel (by handful palms)?  Or somebody by a crane, turning it over? And to fill in the new (sharp) sand carefully, not to damage the pipe arrangement inside?




> A normal sand filter would be backwashed every 30 days, the filter work a lot more efficient if there a little dirty


How the backwashed outlet looks like after few days of bad weather (however, even not much better in a normal weather):



Attachment 49815


Thinking that I should force my (almost) drinking water thru such filthy sand for another 3 weeks?  The filter will do his job better with a dirty sand? 
Do we use a 2nd-hand paper bag in our vacuum cleaner or coffee machine? 

Similar advices I have read when browsing thru pool forums. And they tell you, the backwashing has to take at least 4 min. long. After that your pool is (at least) half empty, new water and what's more important: add new chemicals. 

And I am wondering when first they said, the filter has to be dirty.  Then they say backwash 4 min. long into the super-clean. So where is the logic? The super-clean sand will not make the filtering so good, will it?  

Yes, every bottom vaccuuming and the backwashing will lose a lot of water, few thousand litre. They kindly advise you not to do so frequently, instead use more chemicals for clearing the water - permanent dosing.  

I - in order not to lose much water - and not to use much chemicals - make the bottom vacuuming more frequently, once in a week or earlier after a heavy rainstorm. And while the bottom is mostly not so heavily dirty, I make the sucking thru the filter, bringing the water back into the pool as at the normal filtering. Sometimes, when the filter has already enough and from the outlets I see clouds spew out, I switch it over for fully drain. 

Afterwards comes the filter backwashing - some 20sec - seeing when the backwashed water is already clear - so killing two birds by one stone, losing just few hundreds of water, it needs some refreshing anyway.   

So, after my many hours spent with browsing the pool forums (always run by the swimming pool companies), I have found that behind every kind advice is a (not so much) hidden agenda. 
e.g.: Exchange the sand within 5 - 7 years, do not wait for 100 years.... :Smile:  

I do not (always) drink the water, just swim... :Wink:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Let me allow few remarks:
> The sand is laying in the river over few hundreds miilions years. Wondering whether the 20 micron sand corns are after so many years in the wild river sharp or round? And/or whether they lose their sharpness in my humble filter vessel within 5 - 7 years? Perhaps I should look at it by a microscope...
> 
> And I wonder whether somebody can prove how much better water comes from a glass or zeo-glass filter than from a filter with sand millions years old.
> 
> BTW, anybody tried to get the old sand out from the filter vessel (by handful palms)?  Or somebody by a crane, turning it over? And to fill in the new (sharp) sand carefully, not to damage the pipe arrangement inside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klondyke

Why they used fibreglass & not concrete is the weight of concrete on the 6 floor & they did not want the pool to leak.  :Smile: 
You are using a house hold filter, as swimming pool filter that right.
That why you backwash a lot, as a sand filter work on surface area, as the top 15mm of the sand that get dirty.
As to removing old sand from a filter, is use a vacuum cleaner, or by hand as your subjection, with the larger filter, you use a big vacuum cleaner or you take a shovel &
get in side the filter  ::chitown::  
 

You should use the right Equipment pump filter & right chemical that will look after the people swimming in the pool. ::chitown::

----------


## Klondyke

> You are using a house hold filter, as swimming pool filter that right. That why you backwash a lot, as a sand filter work on surface area, as the top 15mm of the sand that get dirty.
> As to removing old sand from a filter, is use a vacuum cleaner, or by hand as your subjection, with the larger filter, you use a big vacuum cleaner or you take a shovel &
> get in side the filter


Actually, my filter is not for a household.  I doubt that the 6-way valve of any filter can withstand a pressure of the house water system, just distributing the water to open outlets (into pool, backwash, whirlpool, drain, etc.), not against closed faucets.  

My filter can surely keep more dirt with its sand column 1 m high than the usual small "fat" filters where the sand is just 30 - 40 cm high (for keeping the dirt for one month?). 



And I know from own experience what such a sand filling/exchanging, comprises, that why I have mentioned it.  Thinking that not everybody has in his possession such equipment you are recommending.



Now I am looking in Lazada, whether I can purchase a microscope for investigating the rounding of my sand corns... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Airportwo

> You should replace the sand in the filter 5-7 years, as the sand needs to be sharp, not have rounded corners.


Just stick a hose into the sand, disturb all the "micro annuli" every year or two, will last forever!
When you "sand pack" an oil well the sand lasts "forever" Changing the sand in a pool filter is just salesmanship as far as I see it.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Just stick a hose into the sand, disturb all the "micro annuli" every year or two, will last forever!
> When you "sand pack" an oil well the sand lasts "forever" Changing the sand in a pool filter is just salesmanship as far as I see it.


APT your OK with leaving all those body fats & bacteria in side the filter for year. :tieme: 

If youve noticed that the backwashing cycles have become shorter, then you should check to see if the sand filter is dirty or greasy. If the filter is dirty or greasy, then dont be surprised if it takes on the appearance of sandy lard. When this happens, the water doesnt flow through the sand filter media.Instead, its forced to create a channel down the side of the filter and then returns back to the pool. You can purchase a sand filter cleaner that will help the situation for a bit of time, but this is only temporary. For a permanent fix, you should replace the pool filter sand.  :Smile: www.saharapoolbuilder.com  how-to-tell-if-your-sand...
www.saharapoolbuilder.com  how-to-tell-if-your-sand...

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Actually, my filter is not for a household.  I doubt that the 6-way valve of any filter can withstand a pressure of the house water system, just distributing the water to open outlets (into pool, backwash, whirlpool, drain, etc.), not against closed faucets.  
> 
> My filter can surely keep more dirt with its sand column 1 m high than the usual small "fat" filters where the sand is just 30 - 40 cm high (for keeping the dirt for one month?). 
> 
> And I know from own experience what such a sand filling/exchanging, comprises, that why I have mentioned it.  Thinking that not everybody has in his possession such equipment you are recommending.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am looking in Lazada, whether I can purchase a microscope for investigating the rounding of my sand corns...


Klondyke

Is the out side of your sand filter very fury, when working around the filter & you rub your arm against the side of it, you get itchy. ::chitown:: 
The filter are made from fibreglass & polyester resin.
Polyester resin slowly disappears with sun light,    
You should give your sand filter a coat of paint to protect the surface.
Use house paint will do the job, only paint up to the edge of the black neck ring. :Smile: 

Also looking at the centre stem pipe you should never have the pipe over to 1 side like that as when you go to move it back in the centre you could break a lateral of the hub. The best thing is to have the stem pipe, in the middle use a plastic bag, so sand will not go down the pipe.
If you think this will not happen, think again it will.  ::chitown::

----------


## Klondyke

^Actually, I do not see any deterioration of the filter vessel (7,500 Baht in GH) after 15 years, still standing...  (In fact, I have a cover over my Hi-Tech pit)

----------


## jabir

It seems my sand is dirty, I thought a good wash would do it but pool guy says it has to be replaced and expects farang to be happy paying 3k, which seems a bit dear. 

How much should it cost to change the sand (not the filter)?

----------


## panama hat

That sounds very expensive

----------


## Klondyke

> It seems my sand is dirty, I thought a good wash would do it but pool guy says it has to be replaced and expects farang to be happy paying 3k, which seems a bit dear. 
> 
> How much should it cost to change the sand (not the filter)?


From what reason it seems to you that is dirty?  Just backwash it properly - with changing shortly the flow direction to "rinse" (in order to fetch up the hidden dirt) - and backwash again.  Then, taking the sample of the backwash discharge and relax. 

What you will buy for 3,000 Baht?

----------


## Ratchaburi

Jabir want size of filter & band name would help.
3000b sand & labor or just sand

----------


## jabir

Small pool, about 8x4m, can't be more than a large bucket of sand, pool guy recently got away with 1,700 to repair the pump, maybe that got him thinking he's found an atm. 

Problem is I can't get under there to check, leaving it open to sincere fibs.

----------


## jabir

> Jabir want size of filter & band name would help.
> 3000b sand & labor or just sand


Would be sand and labour, but can't see it being a marathon effort to replace one lot of sand with another.

----------


## Ratchaburi

If you don't know the sand filter size then you will not know how much sand is required for the filter.
You may have a filter like KlonDyke a house hold filter he is using for his pool, it able to the job that KlonDyke is happy with.
1700b for pump repairs (new bearings, new seal)

So the pump guy has to drives to your home remove the pump cleans all the rubish of the pump, spray all the bolds with lube, so he can now open the pump.
The guy opens the pump on site (saving you money) put new bearings & new seal, put the pump back together, installs the pump back on your system, prime the pump turn the pump back on ALL GOOD.

All of that for 1700b just over $50 usd


Where did you find this pool guy is he from a local pool shop or a 1 man band :goldcup:

----------


## Klondyke

Jabir,
you did not answer my question how did you come to the conclusion that the sand is dirty? 

Anyway, as I pointed above, it's not a small job, apart of the new sand cost. So, when the old sand will be taken out you will be "surprised" what for you have spent the money and all the hassle about.  Perhaps you will be able to sell it as "second-hand"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

